# Golden Retriever Senior Rescue



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I see there is another group that recently started that is organized to help senior Goldens. :thanks::You_Rock_

This Sanctuary is located in barrington, NH

Here is there link,

Golden Retriever Senior Rescue Sanctuary and Educational Center


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is fantastic news, what an awesome place.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

That is so cool! What great people!


----------

